# Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??



## davis (28. September 2005)

Hallo!

Ähm ich lese hier oft solche Posting´s wie : "Glückwunsch zu der *Hechtdame*!" usw.... Wie erkennt man denn ob es sich um einen weiblichen oder männlichen Hecht handelt? Mag sein das es bei der Fischerprüfung erwähnt wurde aber das is ja schon bissle her und ich weiß es nicht mehr!
Is ein Weibchen nich immer bräunlich und das Männchen eher grün oder irgendwie so???|kopfkrat

mfg

davis


----------



## Adrian* (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

Erstmal, weibliche Hechte sind meist viel größer als männliche, oder werden größer, Hechte ab einem meter müssten oder sind weiblich sein...
Dann der "schwanzstiehl" hinter der After & Rückenflosse und vor der schwanzflosse, wenn der kurz ist Männlich, wenn er etwas länger und ich glaub dicker ist, dann weibchen...irgendwie so war das...


----------



## Adrian* (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

Die Färbung der Fische ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich, und hat auch glaub ich was mit der Nahrung zu tun....


----------



## Jirko (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

hallo davis #h

ein eindeutiges unterscheidungsmerkmal, klammern wir mal die laichsaison aus, gibt es beim hecht nicht... hechte ab 90cm aufwärts sind fast ausschließlich rogner... bei 70ern bis 90ern kannst du davon ausgehen, daß der überwiegende teil rogner sind... bei bis 70ern wird´s haarig  #h

@adrian: wo hast du denn diese information her? klingt interessant! hab aber bis dato noch nie etwas derartiges gehört. wäre toll, wenn du diesbezüglich ne infoquelle hier reintackern könntest... vielen dank im vorab #6


----------



## Adrian* (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

@Jirko

So haben wir das beim Angelnschein gelernt....Ich könnte aber mal in den Lehrbüchern gucken ob das dort vielleicht genauer steht was ich aber nicht glaube, und das mal hier rein schreibe...?


----------



## Karstein (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

[ offtopic=on ] Also allen, denen in meinem Beisein gesagt wurde, dass sie tolle Hechte seien, war´s sofort anzusehen, dass sie männlich waren!?  :m 

[ offtopic=off ]

Würde mich auch mal interessieren - schließlich müssen auch Hecht-Milchner größer werden als 70 cm?


----------



## Adrian* (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

@Jirko

So, hab mal nachgeguckt, ausser der beschreibung vom Hecht ist da nichts...Nur das der Weibliche größer wird..


----------



## Jirko (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

ich zitiere mal:



> Legt man den gefangenen Hecht auf den Rücken und betrachtet den After, erkennt man zwei Formen:
> - Ist die Öffnung in Richtung des Hechtkopfes größer und verjüngt sich in Richtung Schwanzflosse (Schlüssellochform) handelt es sich um einen Milchner. - Verjüngt sie sich in Richtung des Kopfes und erweitert sich in Richtung Schwanzflosse handelt es sich um einen Rogner.



quelle: www.deutscherhechtangler-club.de

...man(n) lernt halt immer wieder dazu #6


----------



## worker_one (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

Na, das ist ja mal was. Muss ich wohl beim nächsten Hecht das A****loch genauer unter die Lupe nehmen|supergri|kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian* (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

@worker

viel spaß dabei


----------



## HEWAZA (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

#6 Weibchen habe die Grössere Klappe !!!#6 

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## worker_one (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @worker
> 
> viel spaß dabei



Ich kann denn ja ganz exclusiv ein paar Bilder rein stellen:m


----------



## Karstein (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

Tusen takk für die Info, Jirko! #6


----------



## Jirko (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

...ich hab dat bild ganz vergessen |kopfkrat







quelle: www.deutscherhechtangler-club.de

ääääähm |kopfkrat, vielleicht sollten wir mal nen neues thema öffnen und beweisfoddos aneinanderreihen |kopfkrat ... aber mal im ernst: ein jeder, der nen hecht fängt, könnte dann die maße des hechtes nebst (eventuell) gewicht plus nen makroshoot des afters einstellen... mit dem ansatz der schwanzflosse... wäre wirklich ne überlegung wert #h


----------



## worker_one (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann denn ja ganz exclusiv ein paar Bilder rein stellen:m



und



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Na, das ist ja mal was. Muss ich wohl beim nächsten Hecht das A****loch genauer unter die Lupe nehmen|supergri|kopfkrat



Mein reden!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

Das mit den Größen kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung widerlegen. 
Dies mag wohl oft so sein und einiges spricht dafür, aber es ist halt nicht sicher. 
Ich habe selber etliche Hechte in Größenordnungen über 70cm aufgeschlitzt und das Geschlecht bestimmt, ich habe in dem See mehrheitlich größere Männchen gefangen und das größte war exakt 1m lang. Das läßt auf eventuell noch größere Weibchen hoffen. 
Gesichtete und berichtete Fische lassen schon auf bis 1,50m große Hechte schließen - mit Rückenflossen wie ein großes Seerosenblatt, vielleicht sind die Hechte da alle nur ein wenig größer.  :g 

Jedenfalls ist der Gedanke "Hecht>1m = weiblich" prinzipiell falsch.  |evil:


----------



## Breamhunter (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

Habe auch mal gehört, daß der Milchner größere Flossen hat. #c


----------



## davis (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

Das die weibliche die größere Klappe haben hört sich schlüssig an! :m

Aber Großaufnahmen vom After des Fisches anfertigen?? Is das nicht etwas....entwürdigend für den armen Fisch?|kopfkrat|supergri ...das läuft sicher unter "sexueller Hecht-Missbrauch" oder unter "Verbreitung pornografischer Fischbilder" und ist nicht waidgerecht!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Wedaufischer (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

Ich möchte dazu keine wissenschaftliche Weisheit verkünden. Nur soviel: Die Männers springen gern, die Mädels weniger, sie ziehen... :m


----------



## Profi (28. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*



			
				Breamhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch mal gehört, daß der Milchner größere Flossen hat. #c


 
Stimmt ! Vor allem die Brust- und Bauchflossen wirken größer. Ist aber dennoch nicht unbedingt DAS Merkmal.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*



			
				davis schrieb:
			
		

> Das die weibliche die größere Klappe haben hört sich schlüssig an! :m
> 
> Aber Großaufnahmen vom After des Fisches anfertigen?? Is das nicht etwas....entwürdigend für den armen Fisch?|kopfkrat|supergri ...das läuft sicher unter "sexueller Hecht-Missbrauch" oder unter "Verbreitung pornografischer Fischbilder" und ist nicht waidgerecht!|supergri|supergri|supergri


Wir haben dafür doch einen Spezialisten im Board, The_Duke!  :q



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Männers springen gern, die Mädels weniger, sie ziehen... :m


 Könnte ungefähr stimmen bei den ganz großen, allerdings tuns die "Hecht-Mädels" in jungen Jahren und Größen auch!


----------



## Hechtfieber (29. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

Moin!!!

so, da habt ihr mal ganz exklusiv ein makrofoto des objektes der begierde! (der hecht war 90 cm lang und ca 10 pfund schwer) ...mal sehen, wer da jetzt etwas deuten kann! |kopfkrat 

gruß, lars.


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Na, das ist ja mal was. Muss ich wohl beim nächsten Hecht das A****loch genauer unter die Lupe nehmen|supergri|kopfkrat


 
Ich dachte immer, nur dem geschenkten Barsch schaut man nicht ins......

























 Maul |kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## Jirko (29. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

hallo lars #h


> makrofoto...


hmh |kopfkrat ... dennoch könnte man auf dem ersten blick:


> Verjüngt sie sich in Richtung des Kopfes und erweitert sich in Richtung Schwanzflosse handelt es sich um einen Rogner


erkennen #h


----------



## Hechtfieber (30. September 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

moin jirko,

war ohnehin der meinung, dass es sich um eine "dame" handelt. (aufgrund der größe...) ...aber: wir haben ja gelernt, dass es anhand der größe nicht zu bestimmen ist.

TROTZDEM ROGNER??! ...naja, mal alsaanschauungsmodell zur verfügung gestellt. vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja noch einen vergleich zur hand?!

petri an alle,
lars.


----------



## FreeLee (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unterschied weiblicher/männlicher Hecht??*

@ Jirko:

Ich hab kürzlich einen 82er Hecht gefangen, dessen Waidloch sich zum Schwanz hin verjüngt und zum Kopf hin erweitert hat. Also bin ich von nem Männchen ausgegangen.

Beim Ausnehmen fielen mir aber Rogenstränge auf, die ich mit meiner ersten Vermutung nicht so ganz vereinbaren konnte. Und nu??? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Na, ich werd das mal bei den nächsten Hechten im Auge behalten . . .


----------

